# Representative term limits



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is a letter I sent to my local representative asking for a limit on their terms. He is a good guy and one of the few who votes based on his beliefs and not along party lines. I think this could help get our country back on track. Just thought I'd share and get some opinions...

_Dear…….,
I would like to ask you to submit a bill that would limit the terms of our Congressmen/women and Senators. I think this is the biggest reason why our country is in such poor shape. Every representative is worried about getting re-elected so instead of voting in favor of the people, they vote in favor of their own benefits and hidden agendas. The reason I chose you is because you seem like an upstanding person who votes based on their beliefs, the way most Americans do, and not along party lines like most of the other representatives. So far your voting record is completely in line with my thoughts and opinions. You don’t seem to have any hidden agendas. So, my suggestion is that we limit every representative in both the House and the Senate to a maximum of two terms. I think this is a good starting point to help eliminate the corruption and power hungry decisions of our Federal Government. If you can get some other representatives behind you on this then it might stand a chance of passing. This won’t limit anyone’s career within the Federal Government, only their career as a Senator or House Representative. Please consider this matter carefully as our country is continuing in a downward spiral and I think this is the only option to end the poor decisions of our representatives.

Thank you for your time._


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

I would be in favor of term limits but perhaps 3 terms would fit better and it would provide for a little more experience and leadership.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

We voted for it here in California, but it ended up not being applied to US legislators since it went against the Constitution.


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

You are right, it would require a Constitutional change which has happened only once or twice such as with the repeal of prohibition..


----------

